# Got my Baldessa 1b back from repair!



## Compaq (Apr 4, 2013)

I am in possession of my grandfather's old Balda Beldessa 1b - in very good condition! The only problem was inaccurate shutterspeeds, but those are fixed now. Cosmetically, and otherwise, in great shape!

It's a beautiful camera! Practically everything is different from what I'm used to: film advance, opening the back, loading film, focusing, taking the picture, placement of the viewfinder.

It's currently loaded with Delta 3200 film, set at ISO-3200. I'm really looking forward to use this! Pics will be posted later!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 4, 2013)

BTW, the lens on this particular model is a 45mm/2.8 Balda-Werk Bünde Color Baldanar. It also features a Prontor SVS shutter.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 4, 2013)

Funny...I read the headline for the post as "*Got my badass 1d*" and I was thinking you'd received a Canon 1D something-or-other back from repair!  "Do'ah!"

Did they rotate the tires on it? No scratches in the paint? Ashtray all vacuumed out?

Here is a link to a bunnnnnnnch of Baldessa 1b images from Google!

http://www.google.com/search?q=Bald...qBsHMiQKBm4HwAw&ved=0CDAQsAQ&biw=1448&bih=855


----------



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

A few minor scratches, some dust around. But nothing major. 

It's a weird camera, but awesone still.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice. From the time when photography was simple


----------



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

Photography is the most fun when it's simple. This particular camera has only two things to worry about: aperture and shutter speed. I shoot black and white. Although color temperatures may affect subject brightness, white balance is not really relevant. It's only you and your camera - and some film.  

You are left with only exposure and composition to consider, and you're not distracted by auto-focus mishaps, empty battery, custom controls, massive menus, and more.


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Funny...I read the headline for the post as "*Got my badass 1d*" and I was thinking you'd received a Canon 1D something-or-other back from repair!  "Do'ah!"
> 
> Did they rotate the tires on it? No scratches in the paint? Ashtray all vacuumed out?
> 
> ...



Oddly, Compaq himself is included in this batch of images.   Luv the interwebz!     But thanks for this link, as I was having a hard time visualizing this camera.   :thumbup:    

I'm already looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Compaq (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I will make me a new light tent. Just some cheap box and some white sheets and some really bad home lamps. I did it once, and it worked lovely. Then I can get pics worth posting!


----------

